# I declare MARSHALL LAW!!!



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

So if the government is closed...who's catching poachers? Does this mean if I catch a poacher in the act I can declare Marshall Law and shoot him in the face? 'Merica is 'Merica!!!!! mmkay. O*--


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

State employees are catching them....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, its usually a state job, not federal. But I still think your post was funny, groganite8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No one will mind. But the DWR is still at work.


----------

